
Ask HN: Whats a good way to handle my 497 bookmarks? - sh87
I’ve accumulated these over the course of 7 years. Some exported from IE, firefox, Chrome, del.icio.us some saved as .lnk files, some as text files. You get the idea. I realized a lot of them are dead (sadly). What do folks use to keep your bookmarks relevant ?
======
weekay
I had accumulated about 300 over the years and went through the following
process to tidy up. 1\. Get all links into a html format 2\. Run through a
python script to weed out invalid / dead links. 3\. Of the remaining active
links , run them through a script ( used headless chrome puppeteer ) to gather
title , tag info for each link . 4\. Check if any of the links were part of a
named folder and catalogue. Unfortunately some of the bookmarks were not filed
into named folders. 5\. Run a script to check for common keywords or terms and
group. ( Used R script ) 6\. Manual check again and group them with
appropriate #'s into Bear app which I use for note taking. While it might seem
Heath Robinson'ish way of achieving something , I went about it this way to
hone the skills around python , Puppeteer and R.

Now when I bookmark something I catalog why and what I want from that link
clearly noted down in Bear app with tags.

------
HAL9OOO
Look into pinboard.in

It’s what I use to manage my bookmarks, way better than delicious.

------
anigbrowl
You're not the only one with this problem.

